# Tatumn VS Tinker - Maltese vs. Cockatoo



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Disclaimer: Please don't mind the mess ... we had lots of (not-so-neat & tidy) guests so the airbed's in the middle of the floor and nothing's in its place.  Sorry for the poor lighting, too!

Some of you already know we have 2 cockatoos (an Umbrella and a Goffin's) ... and Tatumn is afraid of them both. Every once in awhile he will muster up the courage to stand his ground with the parrots instead of running away. This is photo documentation of one of Tatumn's braver evenings, when he decided to take on Tinker, our Goffin's (the little one!). Just so you guys know, they never do anything more than bark and squawk at each other ... although Tinker has been known to try to pull Tater Tot's tail, if he can sneak up on him ... which is probably why Tatumn isn't all that crazy about him.

In this corner, everyone's favorite Tot ... THE TATER!
[attachment=47589SC04005_350.JPG]

... and in this corner ... THE TINKER!! As you can see, he has been bulking up.
[attachment=47590SC04100_350.JPG]

Ding, Ding, Ding!
[attachment=47592SC04076_350.JPG]

Tchelsi waiting in the wings to jump in if her brother needs her:
[attachment=47591SC04075_350.JPG]

Don't you try any funny bizness, bird!
[attachment=47593SC04079_350.JPG]

(LOL! I just noticed Tchelsi is getting ready to "play" with her beloved Po in this one!)
[attachment=47594SC04083_350.JPG]

[attachment=47595SC04085_350.JPG]

[attachment=47596SC04087_350.JPG]

[attachment=47597SC04089_350.JPG] 

Scroll down for the conclusion!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Heidi, you need to be a photographer!!! Tater Tot is the cutest little baby. Look at his little stance and that head and mouth........I could just love on him all the time!!! That bird is gorgeous too!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I love this picture, Heidi! Looks like Tatumn has smoke coming out of his mouth! And I love that Tchelsi is peeking in the corner. :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmm ... this bird's not backin' down ...
[attachment=47599SC04094_350.JPG]

I'll get LOUDER!!! That'll scare the feathers off of him!
[attachment=47600SC04095_350.JPG]

I'll make like I'm gonna SMACK him!
[attachment=47601SC04096_350.JPG]

I could try SMILING at him ... :biggrin: 
[attachment=47602:X_DSC04082_350.JPG]

[attachment=47603:X_DSC04084_350.JPG]

OK, last ditch effort ... I'm gonna SING! He won't know WHAT to do! fa la laaaa ...
[attachment=47598SC04092_350.JPG]

... oh well ... I'm gonna go chew a chewie.
[attachment=47604SC04098_350.JPG]

Winner and still champeen ... da Tinker!
[attachment=47605SC04101_350.JPG] 

Thanks for looking everybody! :smootch: Sorry so many pictures! :blush: 
****Extra points to anyone who can tell me *which program* was on the television!*** LOL!*


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww you are such a good photo taker! How do you do it all ?!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG!! This is by far one of my favorite posts EVER!

I am laughing so hard! Tater is so cute, even if he didn't quite come out the victor!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*LOL.......awesome pictures! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I could not help but notice Tater Tot's FANTASTIC grooming!!! Do you do it yourself ?....it is wonderful!!!*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hahaha! I loved it! He is so darn cute. It's ok Tater, you're the winner in my book!

I've always had a soft spot for cockatoos. Such pretty birds and all the ones I've known have been very sweet.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are too cute!! I was behind Tater all the way but I have to admit that's one cute bird :wub: 
Loved the pictures!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm going for extra points .... is that Jethro & Zeva? Were you watching NCIS???

Now, Tater & Tinker!! GORGEOUS! What fun you must have had!!! :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL! Wow, Jac ... that was FAST! Right you are, NCIS was on at the time ... but Tater and Tinker saw to it that we weren't actually watching it. No one could take their eyes off of "the main event"!

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 30 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715731


> I'm going for extra points .... is that Zeva? Were you watching NCIS???
> 
> Now, Tater & Tinker!! GORGEOUS! What fun you must have had!!! :wub:[/B]


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:good post - perfect 10: - Great pictures, as always - that Tater Tot is soooooooooo photogenic!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww that was precious. 

Cadeau offers to come help and see if he can ruffle the bird's feathers with Tatumn.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too cute!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh those are such great photos. Loved them.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

OMG - you cracked me up!!!! That was hysterical; I wish I was there to see it :biggrin: Terrific pictures, and I love your bird :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:shocked: Oh my! That was intense! :smheat: I was rooting for the Tot, but in the back of my mind - I knew this whole thing was for the birds  . 


(it must be the name Tinker - they all think they're so tuff B) )


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, that was sooooo cute!! I enjoyed the competition!!!!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those pictures are hilarious! I'm not sure which is funnier, the tiny dog standing his ground or the tiny bird standing his.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I love LOVE LOVE those pictures! what fun to lok at!!
great.

this one is my favourite! action!








and the little 'guard' in the back :wub: :wub: 


I would have completely been scared, that heini would have got bitten and then re-attacked.
WOW, what a brave little man!

thank you so much for these delightful and fantastic pidtures!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That was soo funny  GO Tater! Hunter says that he will come help his best bud out anyday against that silly little bird.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey wait a minute! Where's the ref?? I'm thinking that Tinker should be called on the illegal tail pulling move! :smpullhair: I'm sure Tater could have taken him had he not had to deal with a blind ref. not calling Tink on such "below the belt" tactics! Throw out the Ref!!! :smmadder: We want a re-match! :smtease: 

Heidi I totally enjoyed the match and am looking forward to the rematch. But let's get a better ref. next time. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG, lol I am dying laughing here at work and everyone walking by my office is looking into my window with an eyebrow raised, lol. (I guess work is not to be that much fun here, lol). those pics are priceless, I just love them!!!!! My two favorite pets- fluffs and parrots!!! They are all gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha those are great! I can't believe the bird actually sneaks up on him and pulls his tail! :HistericalSmiley: Your next mission is to try to get a video of that!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 29 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715714


> OMG!! This is by far one of my favorite posts EVER!
> 
> I am laughing so hard! Tater is so cute, even if he didn't quite come out the victor! [/B]


I agree. That sequence of photos is hilarious! I have to admit, though, that my money was on the Tater Tot.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Those pics are hilarious! I love all of the action shots with their mouths open, I can just imagine the chirping and barking when I see them! :wub: Tatumn should have tapped Tchelsi in to take over for him! LOL


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

OMG did that make me laugh! Especially the singing!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Heidi -- your photos are always so great. This really brought a much needed smile to my face this morning. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Of course, Tatumn is as cute as can be. :wub: :wub: And Tinker is really gorgeous. :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:OMG!: What great pictures! :Cute Malt: and bird!! I didn't know you had a "Tinker". What a pretty boy (boy?). Thanks for the big smile on my face. Tatumn is feisty but, more importantly, knows when to throw in the towel. Cute, cute.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, great pics, Heidi!! I always enjoy seeing your posts, but this one has to take the cake!! Very creative, fun, and adorable!! I love the Tater Tot; he is too cute. I was rootin' for him.  

Thanks for the laugh!

I think birds are beautiful, but they freak me out! A long time ago, when I went to my friend's house, his red Macaw was running around, chasing after everyone's feet, including mine! Very traumatizing, LOL!

Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin: most excellent picorial documentation of quite the event!! How funny!! Captions were superb, as always!! Tatum is ferious and adorable!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I was on the edge of my seat watching this "match!" Such suspense! Heidi....this maybe my #1 favorite pic thread ever!!!!!!! So cute!!!!!!!!

And I love how Tchelsi was working Tatumn's corner! 

The Tinker was a tough competitor.....he held his champion title!! When do you think Tater will be up for a re-match?!?!?!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

:smheat: That was a real nail-biter of a bout :smheat: Your own Rumble in the Jungle  
The whole post is absolutely remarkable - beautifully done.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 29 2009, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715711


> I love this picture, Heidi! Looks like Tatumn has smoke coming out of his mouth! And I love that Tchelsi is peeking in the corner. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Linda,
You're so right on, that's hysterical!
Heidi,
You'll have to hire Don King as the promoter for the next fight.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

hahaha :HistericalSmiley: - very cute! and both tinker and tatumn look great!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I knew it had to be a crime show since it didn't look familiar to me (for some reason.....I haven't gotten into watchin' them).

I am actually afraid of Cockatoo too!

I had finches and parakeets for years and the keets bites hurt a lot and I figure the cockatoo's bill is way ouchier. Plus.....a friend of mine said hers liked to grab and eat finches......yikes!

You have all white pets there! You need a few white bunnies and kitties now!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL!!!!! I love this post Heidi!!*! Goooo Tater Tot!!! *Woo hoo!!! :cheer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ Those are your best pics yet!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

I love it. My dogs run from my Cockatoo. Stevie Ray will chase them down the hall ~ :smrofl: 

That was great, Heidi. Sure put a smile on my face.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t:  OMG, these are the funniest pictures I've seen in a long time.
I had no idea you have birds. I laughed so hard at this match between T & T

I love this one, he looks so tough and cool :supacool: 


Don't you try any funny bizness, bird!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute!


----------

